# Photive 6-port 50W charger



## Daniel (8/3/15)

Recently purchased one of these through Amazon , great device and does what it says.

Can charge all my devices (including my vaping gear!) , no more swapping of chargers etc. 


Even thinking of building a dedicated box for charging all devices.

http://www.amazon.com/Photive-Desktop-Charger-Intelligent-Technology/dp/B00LMIA9L4

Review here :


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/15)

Thanks for this! Love these "gem" products... off to Amazon now!


----------



## Daniel (8/3/15)

@Rob Fisher this is also great for in car emergency charging : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M7M4GLI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3FUPZXC2WX1P2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

